# Columns Ring.



## Greenster (Mar 2, 2013)

I have build 4 columns for my back 7.1 surround system. (1 shown in pic. below) Last night I was playing around with some CD's in the room and noticed that when I suddenly stop any song my rear surround speakers would decay at a very slow rate. I do not have any way of measuring it but I can tell you it is about 1 second or more which is very noticable. I really do not notice it during movies but I do not think that this is normal. 

I am running RSL inwall speakers and have the columns stuffed with badding. 

Any ideas on what I should do??


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

My guess is that it's not only your surrounds but a general longish decay time in the entire room from any/all of the speakers. Furnishings and people will help some but more treatment will be needed across the spectrum to get it in line.


----------



## Greenster (Mar 2, 2013)

bpape said:


> My guess is that it's not only your surrounds but a general longish decay time in the entire room from any/all of the speakers. Furnishings and people will help some but more treatment will be needed across the spectrum to get it in line.


I have room treatments. All I have left to do is the front wall.

The decay time I am noticing is comming from the column itself. It reminds me of those kids plastic mics that echo inside. (pic) It is almost as if the sound is echoing inside the column.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Ah, well that's something different. Did you fill the column with insulation? If not, yes, it's going to ring like a drum.


----------



## Greenster (Mar 2, 2013)

I used badding but I think I am going to change it out with insulation.


----------



## Gordoj (Feb 24, 2014)

Also, what is the bracing like in the column? You may need to run some or put some horiz bracing to "stiffin" the wood pieces. I would look at braces every 18" and fill with a batting or insulation.


----------

